# Envoyer la page par mail



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

De temps en temps des gens demandent sur les forums s'ils peuvent, comme avec IE PC, envoyer une page par mail.
Encore une fois, l'astuce provient de l'incontournable Resexcellence : il vous suffit d'ajouter ce lien à vos favoris (en le faisant glisser dans la barre des favoris ou la ou vous voulez), et à chaque fois que vous cliquerez dessus, cela créera un nouveau message, avec comme sujet le titre de la page, et comme contenu son adresse ainsi que le texte sélectionné s'il y en a.

Cela fonctionne avec les navigateurs qui gèrent le Javascript dans leurs signets, soit au moins Safari, Omniweb et Camino, il y a juste un problème avec les caractères spéciaux (tels que les accents) dans le titre du mail.



N.B. : pour des raisons propres à l'encodage de vBulletin, le lien donné ne peut être écrit correctement sur ces pages. Il faut donc créer ce signet à partir de la syntaxe complète : 
javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href= 'mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&BODY='+x+'\n\n'+escape(location.href)


----------



## myckmack (20 Mars 2004)

Super truc. Ça manquait vraiment. Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais les Services mais ce n'était pas très pratique. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Si tu as d'autres trucs comme cela, n'hésite pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as d'autres trucs comme cela, n'hésite pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu peux toujours regarder la page de scripts d'Apple, il y en aura bien un dans le tas qui t'intéressera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Mars 2004)

Danke sehr !


----------



## myckmack (20 Mars 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Danke sehr !


Je dirais même : Molte grazie, Muchas gracias, Obrigado muito et même Bedankt veel. J'espère que je n'oublie personne (le chinois, le japonais, le coréen et le grec ne sont pas passés sur ce forum, dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que je n'oublie personne


l'anglais


----------



## myckmack (20 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> l'anglais


Mince. Où avais-je la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Mars 2004)

tu l'avais déjà dit avant ! et de toute manière, ça aurait été plus juste qu'il soit oublié, pour une fois !


----------



## JediMac (22 Mars 2004)

Sans vouloir dénigrer l'astuce de Resexcellence, il me semble que Drop'nMail (milieu de page) donne un résultat de meilleure qualité tout n'en étant pas beaucoup plus compliqué d'utilisation. Je dis ça, mais impossible de le faire fonctionner chez moi !


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2004)

benh et eux alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AFRIKAANS dankie 
ALBANAIS faleminderit 
ALLEMAND danke 
ALSACIEN merci 
ANGLAIS thank you / thanks 
ARABE chokrane 
ARABE TUNISIEN Barak Allahu fiik 
AZERI çox sag olun / tesekkur edirem 
BAMBARA a ni kié 
BASQUE eskerrik asko (basque du sud) / milesker (basque du nord) 
BENGALI dhanyabaad 
BIÉLORUSSE &amp;#1044;&amp;#1079;&amp;#1103;&amp;#1082;&amp;#1091;&amp;#1102; (dziakuju) 
BIRMAN (thint ko) kyay tzu tin pa te 
BOBO a ni kié 
BRETON trugéré / trugaré / trugarez 
BULGARE merci / blagodaria 
CATALAN gràcies 
CEBUANO salamat 
CHINOIS xièxie 
CORÉEN kam sah hamnida 
CORSE grazie 
CRÉOLE GUADELOUPÉEN mèsi 
CRÉOLE GUYANAIS mèsi 
CRÉOLE HAITIEN mèsi 
CRÉOLE MARTINIQUAIS mèsi 
CRÉOLE MAURICIEN merci 
CROATE hvala (merci)
hvala ti (je te remercie) / hvala vam (je vous remercie) 
DANOIS tak 
ESPAGNOL gracias / muchas gracias 
ESPÉRANTO dankon 
ESTONIEN merci : tänan / merci beaucoup : tänan väga 
EWÉ akpé 
FINNOIS kiitos 
FRIOULAN gracie 
GAÉLIQUE D'ÉCOSSE tapadh leat (singulier, familier)
tapadh leibh (pluriel, respectueux) 
GAÉLIQUE D'IRLANDE go raibh maith agat 
GALICIEN gracias / graciñas 
GALLOIS diolch 
GREC efharisto 
GUARANÍ aguyjé 
GUJARATI meherbani 
HÉBREU toda 
HINDI dhanyavad 
HONGROIS köszönöm 
INDONÉSIEN terima kasih 
ISLANDAIS takk 
ITALIEN grazie 
JAPONAIS arigatô 
KABYLE tanemirt 
KANNADA dhanyavadagalu 
KHMER akun 
KOTOKOLI sobodi 
KRIO tenki 
KURDE spas 
LANGUEDOCIEN (OCCITAN) mercé 
LAO khob chai (deu) 
LATIN gratias ago (de la part d'une personne)
gratias agimus (de la part de plusieurs) 
LETTON paldies 
LIBANAIS choukrane 
LITUANIEN aciu 
LUXEMBOURGEOIS merci 
MACÉDONIEN blagodaram 
MALAIS terima kasih 
MALGACHE misaotra 
MALTAIS nizzik hajr / grazzi / nirringrazzjak 
MARATHI aabhari aahe / aabhar / dhanyavaad 
MONGOL bayarlalaa (&amp;#1041;&amp;#1072;&amp;#1103;&amp;#1088;&amp;#1083;&amp;#1072;&amp;#1083;&amp;#1072;&amp;#1072 
NÉERLANDAIS dank u wel (poli) / dank je wel (je te remercie) 
NORVÉGIEN takk 
OCCITAN mercé / grandmercé 
OURDOU shukriya 
PAPIAMENTO danki 
PERSAN motashakkeram, mamnun (formel) / mochchakkeram, mamnun, mersi (courant) 
POLONAIS dzi&amp;#281;kuj&amp;#281; 
PORTUGAIS obrigado (locuteur M) / obrigada (locuteur F) 
PROVENÇAL mercé, grandmercé 
ROUMAIN multumesc 
RUSSE &amp;#1089;&amp;#1087;&amp;#1072;&amp;#1089;&amp;#1080;&amp;#1073;&amp;#1086; (spacibo) 
SAINTONGEAIS marci 
SAMOAN faafetai lava 
SARDE gratzias 
SERBE hvala (merci)
hvala ti (je te remercie) / hvala vam (je vous remercie) 
SHONA waita (pluriel : maita) 
SLOVAQUE dakujem 
SLOVÈNE hvala (merci)
hvala ti (je te remercie) / hvala vam (je vous remercie) 
SOBOTA hvala ("h" aspiré) 
SUÉDOIS tack 
SWAHILI ahsante 
TAGALOG salamat po 
TAHITIEN mauruuru 
TAMOUL nanedri 
TCHÈQUE d&amp;#283;kuji / díky 
THAI &amp;#3586;&amp;#3629;&amp;#3610;&amp;#3588;&amp;#3640;&amp;#3603;&amp;#3588;&amp;#3632; (kop khun kha) - locuteur F 
&amp;#3586;&amp;#3629;&amp;#3610;&amp;#3588;&amp;#3640;&amp;#3603;&amp;#3588;&amp;#3619;&amp;#3633;&amp;#3610; (kop khun krap) - locuteur M 
TURC tesekkur ederim, sagolun 
UKRAINIEN diakuiu 
VIETNAMIEN cám Ön (nécessite la police VPS Times) 
nanh c'est pas du copier coller, nanh


----------



## Billgrumeau (22 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> il vous suffit d'ajouter ce &lt;a href="javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href='mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&amp;BODY='+x+'\n\n'+escape(location.href)" target="_blank"&gt;lien&lt;/a&gt; à vos favoris (en le faisant glisser dans la barre des favoris ou la ou vous voulez)



J'ai pas tout compris, j' dois être un peu bête.


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2004)

en fait c'est du code html qui dit:
qi lance un code java (ou plutot javasript dans ce cas)
mailto = envoyer un email a
target = blank c juste pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenetre; rien de plus


----------



## Billgrumeau (22 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est du code html qui dit:
> qi lance un code java (ou plutot javasript dans ce cas)
> mailto = envoyer un email a
> target = blank c juste pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenetre; rien de plus



ça c'est bon, chuis pas complètement neuneu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comment tu fais pour mettre ça en lien ? Tu fais un lien bidon et ensuite tu changes l'url par le code ci dessus ?


----------



## myckmack (22 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bon, chuis pas complètement neuneu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu cliques le lien sans relàcher le bouton et tu le déplaces, par exemple, vers la Barre de signets.


----------



## Billgrumeau (22 Mars 2004)

Ok, ça marche. Merci de m'avoir inculqué un peu de ton savoir.


----------



## myckmack (22 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche. Merci de m'avoir inculqué un peu de ton savoir.


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bon, chuis pas complètement neuneu


desolé c'etait surtout pas mon intention


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> target = blank c juste pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenetre; rien de plus


Ca ça ne sert à rien, c'est juste que quand on poste sur les forums MacG ça se met automatiquement, mais quand on ajoute le lien aux favoris (vous pouvez aussi faire Ctrl-Clic dessus et sélectionner l'élément correspondant dans le menu contextuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ça disparaît.


----------



## jol (23 Mars 2004)

Drop'n mail ne fonctionne pas sur ma machine comme toi.
J'ai été sur plusieurs forums, on constate la même chose :

&gt; Pas la possibilité d'envoyer un mail HTML ou bien une erreur à l'ouverture du script.

J'ai essayé pléthore de logiciels destinés à envoyer des mails en html.

Pour le moment il n'y a RIEN qui fonctionne

Les images des mails postés en html ne sont pas chargés...

Y -a t'il quelqu'un qui connait une vraie solution simple pour poster des mail en html avec Mail ou un autre logiciel ?


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

jol a dit:
			
		

> Y -a t'il quelqu'un qui connait une vraie solution simple pour poster des mail en html avec Mail ou un autre logiciel ?


 sMailing &amp; Maxbulk Mailer, mais il faut que tu connaisse le code HTML (ou que tu crée ta page dans un éditeur externe puis que tu copie le code).


----------



## myckmack (27 Mars 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as d'autres trucs comme cela, n'hésite pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par exemple, je cherche un moyen pour que Safari me prévienne qu'une page (que j'ai en signet) a été modifiée depuis la dernière fois que je l'ai lue.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, je cherche un moyen pour que Safari me prévienne qu'une page (que j'ai en signet) a été modifiée depuis la dernière fois que je l'ai lue.


Bientôt un logiciel (en anglais) va sortir et gérera ça (entre autres), c'est un safari mais en mieux.


----------



## delta (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt un logiciel (en anglais) va sortir et gérera ça (entre autres), c'est un safari mais en mieux.



Pour les sites qui offrent un fil RSS ... suffit de s'abonner et de consulter un lecteur style NetNewsWire pour se simplifier l'existence.
A noter que le nouveau moteur de Yahoo indique pour chaque site son fil RSS. Ceci n'existe pas (à ce jour) chez GOOGLE ;-))
A +


----------



## myckmack (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt un logiciel (en anglais) va sortir et gérera ça (entre autres), c'est un safari mais en mieux.


Merci, j'ai déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Remarque : "en mieux", c'est à voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## myckmack (27 Mars 2004)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Pour les sites qui offrent un fil RSS ... suffit de s'abonner et de consulter un lecteur style NetNewsWire pour se simplifier l'existence.
> A noter que le nouveau moteur de Yahoo indique pour chaque site son fil RSS. Ceci n'existe pas (à ce jour) chez GOOGLE ;-))
> A +


Ce ne sont pas des RSS qui m'intéressent. Ce sont des applis que j'ai téléchargées et dont je veux scruter le site pour savoir si elles ont été mises à jour.


----------



## delta (27 Mars 2004)

Apple rend aussi disponible par fil RSS des pages de MAJ comme celle ci  Downloads/OSX ...


----------



## Bilbo (27 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que Drop'nMail (milieu de page) donne un résultat de meilleure qualité tout n'en étant pas beaucoup plus compliqué d'utilisation.





			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> mais impossible de le faire fonctionner chez moi !


















À+


----------



## myckmack (28 Mars 2004)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Apple rend aussi disponible par fil RSS des pages de MAJ comme celle ci  Downloads/OSX ...


Merci mais, d'une part, toutes les applis dont je veux faire un suivi de MàJ ne sont pas répertoriées par Apple et, d'autre part, je voudrais que ce suivi de Màj se fasse par l'intermédiaire de Safari. Plus précisément, j'aimerais un plug-in qui donne à Safari cette fonctionnalité que possède déjà OmniWeb.


----------



## JediMac (28 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+


Ben oui, mais sur cuk, les réactions sont bonnes ! Alors je donne quand même l'info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais sur cuk, les réactions sont bonnes ! Alors je donne quand même l'info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ben oui. Comme ça je comprends mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2004)

bon aller pour me faire pardonner
_Insert Safari URLs 1.0.1 
Freeware | 5.18.03 | Script #1101
Author: Barry Wainwright  | Developer's Web Site
OSAXen Needed: None
Requirements: Entourage
Script Type: Editable
Category: Safari
Release Notes: 
This script is used to insert URLs of pages open in Apple's Safari web browser into mail &amp; news messages in Microsoft Entourage
_




le script en chargement direct 
moila


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (11 Mai 2004)

Camino le fait déjà !


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2005)

Envoyer une page web par mail avec Safari 2.0 (Tiger) : il suffit de faire Pomme+i


----------

